# Hairless Rats Available in Northern Virginia



## mboquet (Sep 21, 2008)

My nekkid girl Henriette gave birth to an oops litter on August 25th, and I've found homes for some babies. There are three boys and possibly two girls still available. Here are photos I took last week:
http://s350.photobucket.com/albums/q431/mboquet4408/Henriette Litter Three Weeks/

The babies are very sweet and licky. They have already expressed interest in rodentistry and giving manicures and pedicures. :lol: The babies are ready to go starting this week.


----------



## monkey7 (Sep 16, 2008)

They are cute. I hope you find homes for them. If only I was a little closer.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh my goodness a whole litter of nekkies! you're very lucky that henriette could take such good care of them, congrats. best of luck in finding them homes, i wish i was a little closer! <3


----------



## mboquet (Sep 21, 2008)

I am happy to announce that all five boys have new homes now. :-D Some of them even have new nekkid brothers.


----------

